# [risolto] /var/tmp: quanto farla grande in gentoo?

## .:deadhead:.

Ho messo in piedi un server e cercando di attuare qualche precauzione in termini di sicurezza ho creato tra l'altro una partizone dedicata a /tmp a /var/tmp e /var/log...

Guardando le dimesioni delle cartelle sul mio PC setto la partizione per /var/tmp  a 50 MB...

Non avevo letto questa pagina in cui si scopre che quella è proprio la cartella dedicata alla compilazione dei sources  :Sad: 

Infatti non appena termino l'installazione da Stage3 e do emerge sync e poi emerge -upDv mi salta fuori un errore per spazio insufficente...

Per adesso ho risolto disabilitando l'uso di suddetta partizione ed usando la partizone /...

Considerando che il server è destinato a fare da file server e le applicazioni che usa sono solo Samba+ClamAV+OpenSSH... secondo voi quanto dovrei lasciare alle partizioni x /var/tmp, /tmp e /var/log?

grazie per i suggerimenti che potrete darmi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dipende se ci devi compilare grossi programmi. Il programma che richiede piu' spazio per la /var/tmp e' openoffice che ne richiede 2.5/3Gb quindi vedi tu di quanto farla. Io la /var l'ho fatta di 3 Gb. La /tmp la farei di 500Mb non di piu'.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

puoi usare anche /tmp mettendo in make.conf

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/tmp

mkdir /tmp/portage
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> puoi usare anche /tmp mettendo in make.conf
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/tmp
> 
> ...

 

interessante!

Fonderia 6 sempre una miniera di informazioni, grazie!

/EDIT censurata una castronata detta dal sottoscritto tempo fà

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dipende se ci devi compilare grossi programmi. Il programma che richiede piu' spazio per la /var/tmp e' openoffice che ne richiede 2.5/3Gb quindi vedi tu di quanto farla. Io la /var l'ho fatta di 3 Gb. La /tmp la farei di 500Mb non di piu'.

 

Come ho detto sopra, il pacchetti più grossi che mi troverei a dover compilare sono il kernel, Samba, OpenSSH e ClamAV...

Boh... intanto faccio come suggerito da fonderiadigitale, aggiungo anche la /tmp  come cartella temporanea per le compilazioni...   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema correlato: /tmp è su una partizione da 1.4GB assieme alla root /, mentre /var /usr /boot e /home sono su partizioni dedicate.

Il problema non è /var/tmp quindi questo è il post più vicino al mio problema. Ma bensì /tmp.

Per esempio se cerco di fare un tar da più di 1 GB mi si riempe /tmp e tutto si blocca.

C'è un modo per spostare /tmp chessò in /var dove lo spazio non mi manca? O altra soluzione similare, chessò modificare man mano dove tar poggia i suoi files temporanei?

Mi chiedo come potrei fare se volessi farmi uno stage4? Mi servirebbero almeno tar da 4.5 per masterizzarlo in vari DVD. Se poi volessi sfruttare il mio masterizzatore DL...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Avete qualche con(s)iglio?

Andrea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

potresti creare un'altra entry in /etc/fstab, oppure creare due directory nella partizione di /var e usare l'opzione --move di mount per fare in modo che /tmp punti ad una di queste due

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie k! Ma non mi è chiaro il tuo consiglio.

Potresti farmi un esempio delle due possibilità?

----------

## .:chrome:.

vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...

prima di tutto creti sotto /var un'altra directory, ad esempio /var/sys-tmp

poi sfrutti una delle opzioni del comando mount: move, che permette di fare degli spostamenti sul punto di inserzione delle directories nel file system. di fatto opera solo sul VFS, quindi non opera spostamenti veri e propri.

la sintassi è 

```
mount --move olddir newdir
```

l'effetto credo non abbia bisogno di spiegazioni

nel tuo caso sarebbe quindi 

```
mount --move /var/sys-tmp /tmp
```

 da eseguire alla fine del processo di boot (quindi in  /etc/conf.d/local.start

dovrebbe essere quello che fa al caso tuo

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...
> 
> prima di tutto creti sotto /var un'altra directory, ad esempio /var/sys-tmp
> 
> poi sfrutti una delle opzioni del comando mount: move, che permette di fare degli spostamenti sul punto di inserzione delle directories nel file system. di fatto opera solo sul VFS, quindi non opera spostamenti veri e propri.
> ...

 

E' per caso olddir=/tmp e newdir=/var/sys-tmp?

quindi 

```
mount --move /tmp /var/sys-tmp
```

  :Question: 

Il fatto che durante il boot svuoto /tmp non crea problemi? Che /tmp sia /var/sys-tmp o meno?

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. non ci siamo capiti...

è proprio come ti dicevo: olddir=/var/sys-tmp, newdir=/tmp

in questo modo la directory "vera" è nella partizione di /var, dove hai spazio. la prendi e sposti (non la directory, ma solo il punto di mount nel file system) al posto di /tmp.

in questo modo a livello logico non cambia niente: solo che i dati che andrebbero in /tmp vengono messi nella stessa partizione di /var, dove di spazio ce n'è a sufficienza

----------

## bandreabis

Ah ok.

Non avevo idea chiara di cosa fosse olddir e newdir.

Ti ringrazio.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ho provato a dare il comando da root ma mi ha dato questo errore:

```
mount --move /var/sys-tmp /tmp

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /var/sys-tmp,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

----------

## makoomba

devi usare "bind", "move" serve a spostare un mountpoint già montato.

nel tuo caso, in /var/sys-tmp non è montato nulla, per cui l'errore

usa "bind"

```
mount -o bind /var/sys-tmp /tmp
```

la dir sys-tmp sarà accessibile in entrambe le locazioni (/var/sys-tmp e /tmp)

aggiungendo in fstab la linea 

```
/var/sys-tmp /tmp none rw,bind 0 0
```

al riavvio il montaggio sarà automatico

----------

## bandreabis

Andata makoomba, grazie.

Bisogna impostare /tmp modificabile e visibile per il mio user.

Andrea

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> devi usare "bind", "move" serve a spostare un mountpoint già montato.

 

accidenti è vero

ho toppato di brutto. scusatemi  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Quanto è passato? 5 anni?

Ho capito finalmente perché /tmp diventasse così grande. 

Era la memoria dello scorrimento di konsole. Oggi durante un luuungo emerge -e world è arrivato a 1.3GB!!

----------

## ago

LOL vero  :Razz:  metti -q la prossima volta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Hahahaha! Comunque basta settare a un limite fisso lo scorrimento. Io ho settato 2000 righe, che bastano e avanzano.

----------

